# Hobby motorhome tweaks and tips



## freebird45

Hi all you Hobby fans. I run a 750 tag axle. I'm fulltiming.
I have been looking through old posts and have a few remarks which may be of help.
Re mains charging: I had the same problem, ie, no charge when on hookup. Turned out to be the 40amp maxi blade fuse blown, located close to the vehicle battery terminals. No obvious reason for it blowing. Replaced it and no further problems other than the freshwater tank valve started dumping when the fuse was replaced. Just reset it and all ok.. Fuses available cheaper on e-bay. 
I wonder if anyone has managed to locate any window catches for the Hobby and if so, from where?
I have an English manual if anyone wants a copy.
In cold weather I removed the end caps on the heating trunking which allows warm air to the water tank and into the basement and underbed area.
Just hooked into the interweb via a usb 'dongle' Not especially fast but fine for e-mails etc. Seems to be the cheapest option over alternatives.
I've replaced all the interior spotlights with led bulbs. They consume 1 watt compared to the ten each of the originals. Try Lidl. They can be fitted if you remove the chrome bezels and dab a spot of superglue to hold them in. I leave some on when away from the vehicle for security as they consume so little battery power.
!2volt strip led's are good for the exterior. Self adhesive, they shed a gentle light around the truck for those dark sites without bothering anyone.
Great motorhome. Would be happy to hear from any owners re meets and rallies. The truck always creates interest and I'm proud to show folks around.
Happy trails,
Tony in Cornwall.


----------



## time-traveller

A nice, concise and informative post, freebird - well written and well punctuated making it easy and interesting to read. You set a good standard. Most refreshing.



freebird45 said:


> Hi all you Hobby fans. I run a 750 tag axle. I'm fulltiming.
> I have been looking through old posts and have a few remarks which may be of help.
> Re mains charging: I had the same problem, ie, no charge when on hookup. Turned out to be the 40amp maxi blade fuse blown, located close to the vehicle battery terminals. No obvious reason for it blowing. Replaced it and no further problems other than the freshwater tank valve started dumping when the fuse was replaced. Just reset it and all ok.. Fuses available cheaper on e-bay.
> I wonder if anyone has managed to locate any window catches for the Hobby and if so, from where?
> I have an English manual if anyone wants a copy.
> In cold weather I removed the end caps on the heating trunking which allows warm air to the water tank and into the basement and underbed area.
> Just hooked into the interweb via a usb 'dongle' Not especially fast but fine for e-mails etc. Seems to be the cheapest option over alternatives.
> I've replaced all the interior spotlights with led bulbs. They consume 1 watt compared to the ten each of the originals. Try Lidl. They can be fitted if you remove the chrome bezels and dab a spot of superglue to hold them in. I leave some on when away from the vehicle for security as they consume so little battery power.
> !2volt strip led's are good for the exterior. Self adhesive, they shed a gentle light around the truck for those dark sites without bothering anyone.
> Great motorhome. Would be happy to hear from any owners re meets and rallies. The truck always creates interest and I'm proud to show folks around.
> Happy trails,
> Tony in Cornwall.


----------



## greenasthegrass

Yes very good post Tony. If you ever come up north let me know and can point you in direction of a few meets up here.

Regards

Greenie


----------



## Tobysmumndad

There is a Hobby motorhome owners' club, which holds regular meets and rallies. See: http://www.hobbyists.org.uk/index.aspx?mem=&pno=1

If you're thinking of joining, please contact the Membership Secretary - Christine Lawson - ONLY. This is because Dave Jackson is unwell and in hospital at the moment.

Rallies are generally punctuated by one of our 'teccie members' striding purposefully with toolkit towards somebody's van with a problem. The changing of the FIAT Ducato battery - it's a right pig - in the heaving rain at Ambleside was particularly memorable. The ladies coincidentally found that 'Lakeland' - the shop that has things you didn't know you needed until you saw them there - calling them away!

Ah yes, the infamous fragile window catches! Rare as rocking-horse poop they are. Go-European have been a source of window spares in the past.

By freshwater dump valve, do you mean the Truma dump? A strategically placed clothes peg on this is necessary if you're changing the 40 Amp fuse. I've only ever seen manual valves on the freshwater and grey water drains.


----------



## freebird45

*Hobby info followup*

Well, greetings to all and thanks for response. Very impressive.
Yes, it is the Truma dump valve as you rightly say. I am ahead of you on the clothes peg tweak. (Great minds eh?)
As for the catches, bit doom and gloom innit?
I'm playing about with an alternative. I found some small white magnetic cupboard catches about an inch or so in size. By turning the magnet round in one of them they are very attractive. (Pardon the pun) The cunning plan is to replace the originals with said catches if I can come up with a way of sticking/screwing them on. 
More research!
Cheers for all the info. I was beginning to feel I was a lone wolf on the Hobby front so it's good to hook up with y'all. Only ever seen one other truck in Cornwall in the grockle season. We're a dying breed perhaps?
Today I shall be mostly hunting and curing the awful draught that whizzes in from the cab area and cuts off me feet! Suspect it may be emanating from the seat belt reel apertures....? And don't suggest I buy one of those single slipper jobbies to keep my feet warm!
Bit of a long shot but I'm a radio amateur and the truck bristles with antennas, so I was wondering if there are any other 'Hams' operating from their mobile hovels.
I do waffle on a bit don't I?
Sorry about that. The two goats and four chickens here in my quiet field have limited conversational skills!
Happy trails,
Tony


----------



## caldyman

*Hobby 750 Tag Axle*

Hi Tony
Just read your post with interest , i have recently purchased a 2001 Tag Axle model , very pleased with it , but for one problem.
The cab battery keeps going flat after about 4 to 5 days of none use , i have had an autoelectrician install a switch that cuts of the connection between the leisure batteries and the cab battery , but this has not worked , the battery still is going flat , i have renewed the cab battery it still goes flat. Any ideas ?
If you have any tips regarding the van i would be most grateful , any chance you could copy me the Vans manual that you have , i will be more than happy to pay for any costs involved.

We are going over to France in May 2009 fro 2 weeks , never been before , or ever driven on the left , however the van is a left hand drive so this should help.
Hope to make use of the Service De-Aires over there.

Can you help with any recommendations of where i could get the van serviced and the Cam Belt changed , i live in the Merseyside region.

Thank again

Regards

John


----------



## freebird45

*Re: Hobby 750 Tag Axle*



caldyman said:


> Hi Tony
> Just read your post with interest , i have recently purchased a 2001 Tag Axle model , very pleased with it , but for one problem.
> The cab battery keeps going flat after about 4 to 5 days of none use , i have had an autoelectrician install a switch that cuts of the connection between the leisure batteries and the cab battery , but this has not worked , the battery still is going flat , i have renewed the cab battery it still goes flat. Any ideas ?
> If you have any tips regarding the van i would be most grateful , any chance you could copy me the Vans manual that you have , i will be more than happy to pay for any costs involved.
> 
> We are going over to France in May 2009 fro 2 weeks , never been before , or ever driven on the left , however the van is a left hand drive so this should help.
> Hope to make use of the Service De-Aires over there.
> 
> Can you help with any recommendations of where i could get the van serviced and the Cam Belt changed , i live in the Merseyside region.
> 
> Thank again
> 
> Regards
> 
> John


----------



## 101776

Caldyman, could be your immobilisor causing this problem....


----------



## caldyman

bouncer said:


> Caldyman, could be your immobilisor causing this problem....


Thanks Bouncer , any idea how this could be checked out ?
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## 101776

Sorry I'm deffo a thicko not a techo!! one of the tecchies on here will no doubt be along in a second or two to tell you.

The only reason I think it could be that is because when my 750 was standing if the immobilisor was on the battery went flat.......well it needs power to operate so I guess that makes sense, another one to watch is that you have closed your wardrobe door properly so the light inside is off!!


----------



## freebird45

Hi Caldyman,
I've tried twice to reply to you but it doesn't appear on the group.
It's a bit detailed so e-mail me on: [email protected]
for direct reply.
Tony
Freebird 45


----------



## 122428

*Re: Hobby 750 Tag Axle*

Hi everyone - please bare with a virgin member as this is the first time of joining in.
I read about your problem re flat battery with interest. I look after my brothers Jag when he is abroad and I had the same trouble with that and having spoken to 2 other motorhomers they agreed with me that the problem we all had was due to having a Tracker system fitted. Do you have one? If you haven't then sorry I can't help further but good luck and happy hols.
Regards
Trevor


----------



## raynipper

Hello caldyman,
I had the same problem after I bought my 2000 Hobby 750 FMSe last year. As soon as I unplugged the van from the mains I could almost watch the volts dropping.

My 'drain' was traced to the Sony dash radio. It was consuming close to a third of an amp constantly. Three to four days flat engine battery.

I now keep the removable facia in it's protective box in the glove box for the few times we need radio on the move.

Solved the most annoying problem. But I still can't find the fresh water tank drain.

Ray.


----------



## 119360

Re fresh water tank drain.
Its in the fresh water tank! 
Take top off 
Insert arm 
Contort wrist to turn tap
Call for HELP you are now well and truly stuck.

or 

push the Truma tap to drain the hot water
and leave the pump on. or off it seems to syphon all the water from the tank weather you want it to or not.


----------



## freebird45

*water tank etc*

Hi all you Hobbits,

All handy hints from Bluesky. Hope he eventually retrieved his arm from the tank!
If you do pump out the tank, try not to run it dry as it won't take too kindly to running empty.

And this could save you a load of hassle:
I was filling my tank with a hosepipe with one of those quick-connect jet nozzles. I pushed it into the filler and the tank tube was just the right size to eject the nozzle into the filler pipe. Oh gosh, I said, How unfortunate. 
(Or words to that effect)
By the time I had ripped out the bed to get to the tank and remove the filler hose it was damaged beyond repair so I had to go off and source a new flexy pipe. A five minute job that kept me occupied for most of the day. 
You have been warned...

Anyone got a serious draught emanating from the cab area? I can't find the source. I've even put some foam in the seat belt apertures but no joy.
Could be from the heater air intake I guess....
More research.

If you ever need to run any cables/wires from one side of the truck to the other, you could driil holes in the floor and run the cables under the vehicle or.... use some white, self adhesive plastic electrical trunking across the ceiling which is a neater way to go.

Happy trails,
Tony


----------



## raynipper

Hello Blue-Sky and Tony,
Somehow I'm not happy running the water pump to empty the tank. It must shorten the life as it gets quite warm after a few minutes.
The hand book says there is a drain but after weeks of searching using mirrors and groping I am still searching. Even though I now realise there isn't any drain or pipe through the floor at that point.

The only draft I have experienced is from the handbrake area. I keep thinking I will shroud the handle but of course never think of it until the next cold trip.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Hobbits.
After a dozen US RVs I never thought I would be happy with any Euro Shed. But this Hobby 750 comes close to a very acceptable compromise.

The one and only gripe that I really hate about this motorhome is the 'blankety blank' shower curtain.

Everything else is well built and conveniently comfortable. But every morning I come out of that tiny cubicle exhausted and detesting the fight with the curtain. 
I have countersunk the curtain rail fixing screws slightly more to allow a smoother run of the curtain.
Now where do you put the soap and shampoo?? You put it on the floor and when you bend down to use it the damn curtain wraps itself about your person like cling film..... Grrrrrrr.   

Ray.


----------



## caldyman

*Hobby 750 Flat Battery*

Thanks Raynipper for the advice , however i did remove the Radio face , but the battery still goes flat after approx 4 to 5 days of none use.
I have now got over the problem of a flat starter cab battery by plugging in (Cigarette Lighter socket) a solar Panel trickle charger , i leave positioned in the windscreen to collect the UV light .
I bought this from Maplins , it outputs up to 4w , and the readings for the cab battery have gone right up from 11.8 to 12.78 on the multimeter , so this is compensatating for the battery loss, and is keeping the battery fully charged , just keep the solar Panel plugged in to cigarette lighter socket , and no more flat battery.
Solar Panel cost £69.99 , but well worth it , guaranteed for 5 years , and it can be used outside.


----------



## Ormerboy

*750 FML*

Just a quick post as I am off for a few days camping over the long weekend. I noted the problem with drafts. We traced one to the cooker vent which allows quite a zephyr to come throuigh the cutlerydrawer. When the wind is in the right direction it even blows the oven pilot light out. We had a little plastc cover made in Morocco which fits over the outside vent. Probably not a good idea to use it whilst cooking but it sure keeps the drafts down at other times. More later


----------



## havingfun

hi,
our worst draughts were in the front when driving,semi cured by following a thread on here,and putting gaffer tape on the door vents,and using gaffer tape again,round the fridge,where it fits in its cupboard,using silver gaffer tape,it fits in nicly with the colour scheme.oh and fitting a thumbscrew lock three quarters of the way down the habitation door,so that it is safety when we park up at night,but also stops the door from gaping slightly at the bottom when driving,and adding another draught.

done lots of more bits ,but cant think of them all at the moment,we just ask anybody with the same van,whats your best tip.

also helps that my OH can seem to build anything.

mags


----------



## 101776

The drain hole for a Hobby is in the fresh water tank itself.(This applies to the 750 (2000-2001) and the 600 (2004-5) versions as I have owned both.

If your 750 has fresh water tank under sofa, remove cushions etc, unscrew top with the sensors on it. Now put your hand in water and go to bottom of tank, feel around you should find like a plug hole, now get a wide screwdriver and unscrew the plug, water disappears like magic.

Same for the 600, the fresh water tank is under the floor next to the sink unit,remove wooden floor circle, remove lid, plunge hand in...repeat unscrewing process.....

DO NOT forget to replace plug before refilling....

I always found it easier to dump water via truma as described by other posters.....

In older Hobby 750, truma heater unit located inside the rounded base cupboard, it requires a lot of dismantaling to get to the repairs....on the 600 the truma heater unit was under bed......a slight improvement!!


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Bouncer.
When the drain plug is removed from inside the tank, where does the water go?? I can't see any orifice or drain under the floor where it would go. 

I guess as you say the Truma drain is the only practical option. I have managed to dismantle the rounded cabinet to gain acess to the power sockets. And have cut a larger access hole at the top of the back panel to the cupboard. This vents quite a lot of heat into this round cupboard when the heater is working so can't store food in it.

Has anyone designed or fixed a shelf either side of the bed for a clock, phone or trinket place? So far I have to remember to hang my wristwatch and phone on a small cupboard handle. But this is not long term.

I have been adding a cup of 2stroke oil to every fill of diesel as per another thread. It might be my imagination but the engine does seem to run smoother.  

Ray.


----------



## 119360

I've found a small hole at the back of the bed, where the bed curves around (2002 750) just big enough for phone, watch, keys etc. 

Still needs a shelf tho.

Also just fitted Fiama lock on the habitation door, As the gap between door and fridge is too small for the back plate I made 2 new plates.
One next to the door and one behind the fridge.
The second is fixed by removing the fridge vent on the outside to gain access.
Best tool for bolts was a 1/4 in miniture ratchet. and a bit of fiddling!

Beware there are a lot of cables and a gas pipe in this corner so push the plate in before drilling so you don't go straight through and damage any thing.


----------



## havingfun

hi,
a great little shelf, cupholder etc,one of the fold up cupholders that hook into your door,50p of the market,cut the hook thing of the back,then screw the flat back to the wall above the bed,folded uo no space taken up,dropped down,a safe place for your cuppa in bed or a small shelf for watch etc.

mags

i will look for the hidey hole at the top of the bed,

p.s. did you know that if you slide and then tip the captains seat,there is a space between the bottom of the seat pad and the frame,just big enough for personal papers,wallet etc,we dident know about it,and a terrific guy in portugal showed us how to open it. not a safe as such, but difficult for a sneak thief.


----------



## raynipper

Thanks 'havingfun' and 'bluesky'.
Sounds like you have sorted this one small inconvenience.
Maybe a pic would convey the idea of the cup holder. Seen many but can't quite get the idea. Also I guess a light wooden one might look good.

I found and fitted an under shelf downward looking 12v alarm clock in the states but let it go with an RV. 

My 2000 doesn't seem to have any lip or shelf around the bed. Only a sort of fabric covered board.

Ray.


----------



## 119360

*Wiper blades*

So I'm driving down to Dover in the rain and I'm thinking these wipers are rubbish they don't even cover the windscreen(which I'm already peering out the top of at 6ft).
So whilst in Tesco before the ferry I buy a longer one for the drivers side and presto perfect fit, the screen clears right to the top.

So was the wiper the wrong size to start with and the standard arrangement should be two sizes.

Or is changing the drivers side a top tip?


----------

